# Voyant de cam allumé....?!!!



## Maxxb (25 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous, 
Voila mon problème, comme dit dans le titre le voyant de ma webcam reste allumé alors que je n'est aucune application utilisant cette dernière ouvert. Le voyant reste vert même après un redémarrage..??
Si quelqu'un à des info sur ce problème  cela m'aiderais beaucoup 

Merci..!!


----------



## CBi (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2008)

Maxxb a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Voila mon problème, comme dit dans le titre le voyant de ma webcam reste allumé alors que je n'est aucune application utilisant cette dernière ouvert. Le voyant reste vert même après un redémarrage..??
> Si quelqu'un à des info sur ce problème  cela m'aiderais beaucoup
> 
> Merci..!!



Salut,

Si tu utilises Comic Life, c'est peut etre lui le coupable : chez moi à chaque lancement de l'application le voyant de la web cam s'allume.
Autrement pas d'idée


Sly54


----------



## Maxxb (26 Juin 2008)

Nan Pas de Comic life..!!!


----------



## wip (26 Juin 2008)

Même problème avec ma webcam FireWire depuis que j'ai mon G5. J'ai solutionné le problème en débranchant ma webcam après chaque utilisation .


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Même problème avec ma webcam FireWire depuis que j'ai mon G5. J'ai solutionné le problème en débranchant ma webcam après chaque utilisation .



pas facile à faire avec un iMac !


----------



## Zyrol (26 Juin 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> pas facile à faire avec un iMac !



facile :


----------



## Maxxb (29 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> facile :




Lool Merci du tuyo....
J'ai résolu le problème en éteignent mon Mac....:mouais:  jusqu'à la prochaine fois...


----------

